

18 Sites For Finding Startup Jobs - mlLK
http://mashable.com/2008/09/10/startup-jobs-sites/
not to mention http://www.indeed.com/ and http://www.simplyhired.com/
======
mlLK
Not to mention <http://www.indeed.com/> and <http://www.simplyhired.com/>
making 20

------
truebosko
Great list and thanks for the additions in the comments!

------
pstinnett
Krop? Authentic Jobs? 37 Signals job board?

